# The next step



## Byakko (25/2/16)

So I have been vaping for about a year,starting with those China mall cheapie Ego One ripoffs,then to Twisp (cringe) to my current setup,my Itaste MVP with Nautilus,Nautilus mini and protank 2.My question is,where do I go next?
I am currently looking at an Istick 60w TC with a RBA,is that a good next step?I have experience building micro coils for the nautilus and the protank so I think this is the next best step for me,but what do the more experienced vapers on here think?


----------



## Kalashnikov (25/2/16)

Id go with joytech evic mini. More power. TC for stainless steel. Smaller size. And probably cheaper.

Tank would be Crius v3. Easy to build on and wick. easy to refill. User friendly

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Krohlm (25/2/16)

Or you can save your Cud and go big.

Rolo or Cuboid mod.
Serpent, Griffin, SMOK tanks.
Clapton coils the whole hog as an all day vape. I'd consider this the imbetween of where you are now to drippers and custom mods haha.


----------



## Stosta (25/2/16)

Evic VTC and a Subtank Mini, from what I've seen even when you upgrade again you won't be getting rid of this setup!


----------



## BumbleBee (25/2/16)

Great job getting this far @Byakko 

I'm just going to reinforce what the guys have already said, the Joyetech VTC Mini is a great buy, I'm very happy with mine. It's compact, relatively light, pocket friendly and it packs a respectable punch. A good idea would be to get a spare battery with this chap if you're going to be running upwards of 40W. As awesome as the RX200 is I think it may be a bit on the bulky side if you intend on using it as your daily driver but as a desk mod I think it's probably one of the better options. As far as tanks go I think the Kangertech Subtank or newer Toptank Mini would be a great place to start, there are some good coil options for MTL or DTL vaping styles as well as an RBA deck for when you're feeling adventurous

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## theyettie (25/2/16)

I'm not that big a fan of the Subtank anymore (I'm selling my last one), not bad, don't get me wrong but there's better out there IMO. SMOK TFV4; Uwell Crown and the like if you want a tank and have the option of building. I know the SMOK comes with a RBA deck, Crown's you'll have to buy separately. I have a Crown that I use when I drive and when I'm not in the mood for building on my drippers. I also don't think a small/intermediate mod is that good an idea, because you will eventually (I'm guessing) start dripping and then you need some oomf. I recently got the Joyetech Cuboid and I love it. Under a R1,000, you get 200W to play with and TC. Even if you don't start dripping, some of the SMOK and Crown coils require TC or higher power... If RTA's are what you're looking for the Griffin seems to be kicking ass (because of the Velocity style deck; which has no equal).

Some members might disagree with me, but that's the beauty of vaping, taste differs. I can vouch for all the gear I mentioned above except the Griffin.

Cheers man.


----------



## Chezzig (25/2/16)

Stosta said:


> Evic VTC and a Subtank Mini, from what I've seen even when you upgrade again you won't be getting rid of this setup!


 Agree/Agree/Agree!!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## theyettie (25/2/16)

Might as well then plug my add. If you dig the subtank, I've got a white one with loads of extra's I'm willing to let go for R280.

Here's the add: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/subtank-mini-kit-and-box-istick-30w-kit-and-box.t19711/#post-327641


----------



## Chezzig (25/2/16)

theyettie said:


> Might as well then plug my add. If you dig the subtank, I've got a white one with loads of extra's I'm willing to let go for R280.
> 
> Here's the add: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/subtank-mini-kit-and-box-istick-30w-kit-and-box.t19711/#post-327641


 @BibbyBubbly

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (25/2/16)

It does not generally matter where you go from here, but one thing is certain - your current juice consumption will increase by a large factor, and choosing your next tank will determine that factor. Going sub-ohm and lung-hitting will generally require dropping your nic content from what you were used to on the Nauti and Nauti Mini, meaning you will tend to vape more. Lung inhales also burns through juice faster.
Look at similar priced mods to the iStick 60W and compare their features. There are options that are priced the same that are better choices in my opinion. Sometimes adding 100/150 bucks to the price opens much more scope and costs less in the long run.

My take on this :
Subtank , Cubis or any other single coil sub-ohm will be the least hazardous to your pocket - Subtank gets my vote.
Billow, Crius, Bellus, Griffin or any other dual coil is going to hurt plenty - Still happy with my Billow v2, will likely lean to Crius v3 if I change.
TFV4 and it's standard coils or RBA options is entering the 'befriend your bank manager' territory - Too rich for my pocket.

The best mods is anything that takes your fancy that can do TC across Nickel, Titanium and Stainless Steel spectrum, while also allowing a user-entered TCR value for any future TC coils. Best is to get one that supports firmware upgrades. This rules out the iStick, but does not make it obsolete or a bad choice. It depends how you are going to use it and how often it leaves your hand.
Single 18650 typically a day at 20-30 watts - Daily driver for me is a VTC Mini and I swap out one battery a day, sometimes 2. Easy carry.
Single 26650 for better battery life in a compact form - Encom TNT 80, Sigelei 90W TC+, Vapour Flask Stout are the basic options.
Dual 18650 - Many available. Cuboid gets my vote, but it is HEAVY. Has the power to get silly if you want to or need to.
Triple 18650 - Reuleaux RX-200 is priced well. DNA-200 is for die-hard tinkerers that wants to fiddle and control every aspect.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## theyettie (25/2/16)

Kuhlkatz said:


> It does not generally matter where you go from here, but one thing is certain - your current juice consumption will increase by a large factor, and choosing your next tank will determine that factor. Going sub-ohm and lung-hitting will generally require dropping your nic content from what you were used to on the Nauti and Nauti Mini, meaning you will tend to vape more. Lung inhales also burns through juice faster.
> Look at similar priced mods to the iStick 60W and compare their features. There are options that are priced the same that are better choices in my opinion. Sometimes adding 100/150 bucks to the price opens much more scope and costs less in the long run.
> 
> My take on this :
> ...



Brilliant breakdown man!! 

One thing I feel I need to mention, when you look at "single 26650" mods, be very careful of the Encom TNT 80W. I had one and after about a month it started acting up, giving me dry hits on a stock 0.5ohm vertical coil on the subtank. The reading on the coil jumped between 0.9; 0.7; 0.6; 1.7ohm. ALL OVER THE SHOW. So it destroyed three coils before I took it back to the vendor I bought it from. They unboxed a new one in front of me, we put the Subtank and a Billow V2 on it and it did exactly the same with both atties... Something not lekker there. Remember Encom is fairly new in this game, so they need to get their act together if they want to play in the same ballpark as the big boys. I loved the feel and the sturdiness of that mod, it really is a pity it gave me crap. I got credit for it and bought a Sigelei 150W, which has never given me any trouble whatsoever.

I'll leave you to it. Huge amounts of info to work through...


----------



## BibbyBubbly (25/2/16)

I absolutely love the kanger subtank, I am now the proud owner of 5 of them!
I have no difficulty building my own coils, as the deck is in MHO very spacious. For a single coil tank, the flavor and cloud production is also outstanding. Spare parts are readely available at most vendors. I really don't think you can go wrong with one of these tanks.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## WARMACHINE (25/2/16)

Subtanks are legend, and with GClapton coils, they are a real winner. Kanger will also be releasing ceramic coils for the subtanks soon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

